# ARCOR State Race Results



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Okay, say you're Steve Downs. You set a new track record two weeks before the big race. You set not one, but two, new lap records in one evening, the week before the big race. So, what do you do for an encore?

Well, if you're Steve "Dominator" Downs, the answer is obvious. You show up on the night of the big race; break your own track record the first time out; and then proceed to break that new record the next time out; and then break it yet again. All the while dusting off a very fast crowd of very fast racers; all of whom want a piece of your bumper. I think it was "bumper" they said, it was pretty noisy.

Mother Nature dropped enough snow, ice and cold on Virginia to produce a disappointing turnout for the ARCOR State Race at Thunder Road RC Speedway on December 10th. All of the out-of-staters came from the hardier climes North of Virginia. To them a couple of inches of snow probably just made the drive to Gordonsville a bit more scenic. But none of those further South than the North Carolina border, made the trip. They were missed; but it certainly didn't hurt the racing action.

Although the Dominator was never headed in a night of furious racing action, he was also never very far in front of a snarling pack of Stock Class Racers; all of whom were pushing and shoving to get a crack at the Grey number 8. In the end, less than three seconds separated the first three cars in the Stock A Main. Bill Auchterlonie and Doug Parisano came ready to race; but were just a tick slower. No bobbles, no mistakes; Steve Downs was simply a tiny hair faster. For most of the night, it was like watching a freight train storm 'round Thunder Road's huge new carpet.

The B Main produced a win from a name that has been missing from the winner's circle lately. But McLin the elder had to do the wrenching, and leave the driving to his son, Steve Vaughan. Steve stuck it to a scrappy bunch of drivers, to garner his first win in a long time. Actually, Vaughan the elder looked pretty good doing the wrenching thing. A trend maybe?

In Spec Nastruck, Jesse Bean turned an otherwise exciting night of racing into a yawner. Jesse dominated all night; and no one else, including your highly esteemed author, ever got a look at the lead. Most of the time it was a replay of things in the Stock Class, a slow steady drawing away of the lead car; except that Jesse was lapping the field often enough it was getting embarrassing. Charlie and I rubbed on each other a few times; but then he would get tired of it, and would simply check out on me.

Few racers have ever worked harder than Steve Downs worked for this one. In the end, it produced a truly masterful performance; one that brought repeated applause from an appreciative crowd of racer onlookers; who knew exactly what it took to produce the dominant performance they witnessed. Good job, Steve.

Thanks to all who attended; and we hope to see you back for the JACO/SMC Snowflake Classis Oval Race in January. That race will be *huge*. Thanks; Ernie P.  

4 Cell Stock A Main
Steve Downs - 54 4:00.65 New Track record 55 4:01.38 - Also TQ'ed 
Bill Auchterlonie - 54 4:02.56
Doug Parisano - 54 4:03.52
Harold Ruckle - 52 4:01.70
Steve Nelson - 51 - 4:02.36
Jesse Bean - 51 - 4:02.36
Clayton Anderson - 29 - 2:11.73
Matt Tyson 26 - 1:57.17

B Main
Steve Vaughan - 52 - 4:00.02
Peter Coll - 51 - 4:00.74
Higgy - 48 4:03.57
John Pritchett - 46 4:00.11
Quinn Frazier - 21 - 1:42.49
Kevin Colburn - 19 - 1:29.36
Larry Boyd - DNS

Spec Truck
Jesse Bean - 51 - 4:02:49 - Track record and TQ'ed
Charlie - 47 - 4:03.15
Ernie Padgette - 46 - 4:02.28
Kevin Colburn - 15 - 1:32.42


----------

